# Wreck/collision - freight - Indiana - portage county



## MiRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Just came into CHI this a.m. on the Pere Marquette. Anybody know if these are the tracks we use?If so, looks like I'll experience my first Bustitution http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/06/us/indiana-trains/


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 6, 2012)

JoanieB said:


> Just came into CHI this a.m. on the Pere Marquette. Anybody know if these are the tracks we use?If so, looks like I'll experience my first Bustitution http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/06/us/indiana-trains/


The Amtrak website is not showing any service disruptions. Looking at the site on a map the tracks appear to be further south than those used by Amtrak.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 6, 2012)

There was another freight derailment in Indiana today, in IND on tracks Amtrak uses. They hope to have it cleansed before tonight's train is due to arrive,

*STORY*


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know the details of this incident, but I'm guessing that this is on the CSX line which runs through Garrett, IN. Looks like tonight's train 40 may be...oh, wait.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 6, 2012)

From what I read, the three-train crash was on the old B&O mainline which does not have any passenger service.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 7, 2012)

How did CSX managed to wreck three freight trains like that?


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 7, 2012)

THE CJ said:


> How did CSX managed to wreck three freight trains like that?


Practice? 

Aloha


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2012)

THE CJ said:


> How did CSX managed to wreck three freight trains like that?


One train rear ended another, derailing both. The derailed cars fouled the other mainline and with no time to warn the approaching train on the other mainline, it plowed into the derailed cars and it too was derailed.


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 7, 2012)

THE CJ said:


> How did CSX managed to wreck three freight trains like that?



How do you think they got their name.

Crash

Smash

eXplode

hboy: :blush: :help:


----------



## MiRider (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Looks like there's nothing for me to worry about.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 7, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> THE CJ said:
> 
> 
> > How did CSX managed to wreck three freight trains like that?
> ...


I thought the C stood for Chessie and the S for Seaboard. Don't know about the X though.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 7, 2012)

GG-1 said:


> THE CJ said:
> 
> 
> > How did CSX managed to wreck three freight trains like that?
> ...


Good thing CSX no longer owns the tracks through Central Florida as of a few weeks ago.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 7, 2012)

THE CJ said:


> I thought the C stood for Chessie and the S for Seaboard. Don't know about the X though.


Correct on the first two. The X doesn't really stand for anything, but represents all of the extra services the CSX Corporation has (or at least, used to, not sure if they still have all those other businesses or not).


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 9, 2012)

Somebody really messed up either operating the trains or dispatching or all of the above. The only way anyone could wreck three trains like that are The Three Stooges.


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2012)

It takes only one missed red signal and a bit of bad timing to get a three train pile up. In all likelihood there was no error on part of the dispatcher.


----------

